# STARZHD: "Dead Mans Chest" Aspect Change?



## Waimea (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi,

I'm new to STARZ and Dish. I have a 622 and, last night, I watched "Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest" and recorded it at the same time. It was presented in Widescreen, 2.35:1 or thereabouts, and looked fantastic on my 50" plasma. Despite the action and the beauty, I fell asleep towards the end. 

This afternoon I noticed that it was on again, so I jumped in at about the time I fell asleep, and began watching it. Oddly, today's aspect ratio was 16x9. I double-checked both the TV and the 622 aspect setting, as well as the recorded version from the night before: everything was set right, and the recorded movie was 2.35:1.

What gives? Does STARZ randomly modify it's aspect ratio?

Man I wish that all HD was transmitted in it's native ratio: we'd still have the option of zooming if we chose too, but we'd also be able to choose to watch it as it was intended to be seen.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Waimea said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to STARZ and Dish. I have a 622 and, last night, I watched "Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest" and recorded it at the same time. It was presented in Widescreen, 2.35:1 or thereabouts, and looked fantastic on my 50" plasma. Despite the action and the beauty, I fell asleep towards the end.
> 
> ...


Don't know why they would run it in one aspect ratio one night and a different one the next day. Maybe someone had accidently set it to wrong ratio when they were running it last night. I watched it last night and notice the fact that it was in 2.35 : 1 as well. Just figured that that was the ratio that the studio had sent them. Wonder if by chance studio sent them 2 different copies of film one is the OAR and another in an HD DVD or Blue Ray version that was resized to 16 X 9.


----------



## Wu-Infinite (Mar 24, 2007)

I missed the first hour or so of the premiere saturday night, I already had it recorded from dish ppv before but I erased that copy and decided to record the second showing witch was at 8 AM sunday morning, when I got home from work I did realize the recording was 16x9 but I remember the premiere being in it's original version. I wonder if by some chance we watched the premiere on the regular starz channel instead of the hd one??? could that be the case? I know the copy I got in my dvr is in hd because of the logo, but I can't remember if I watch the premiere on the hd channel or not, I used to go to it all the time when there was no map down, but now sometimes I be watching a movie and realize i'm not on the hd channel.


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

This morning it was on, and it definitely had the black bars (so it was greater than 1.78:1 aspect ratio). I'd not seen any other version of it on before that.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

It's been shown both ways, 2.35 and 1.85 in the past week. Everytime I've tried to record it, I ended up picking the butchered 1.85 version. I can't begin to understand why StarzHD is demonstrating such bizarre behavior, but they indeed are.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

Probably has to do with the fact that most Joe 6 Packs don't want lines on their screens - thus they are showing both ways to try and please everyone at some point in time.


----------



## Wu-Infinite (Mar 24, 2007)

i noticed if you want to record the 2:35 aspect ratio record the showing that's is on during prime time at night that's the only time I seen it shown in it's original version the other showings are different.


----------

